# Usumbara Mountain Bush Viper



## Naturally Wild

Adult female Atheris ceratophora


----------



## coldestblood

What a beautiful picture (and snake).


----------



## Woodworm

Wow that is a beautiful snake. Quality pictures you manage to get. Do you use a special box to take these pics??


----------



## Naturally Wild

Woodworm said:


> Wow that is a beautiful snake. Quality pictures you manage to get. Do you use a special box to take these pics??


just sit the snake on a perch and fire away.


----------



## groove machine

amazing picture and snake !!


----------



## Long way down

Looks like you have used a muslin backdrop, great pics


----------



## stevier

now that is a stunning, if somewhat scary, looking snake


----------



## pythondave82

Long way down said:


> Looks like you have used a muslin backdrop, great pics


By angling flash from above and below (using twin flashes), pointing directly into the subject, it's relatively easy to black the background out.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Kelfezond

Beautiful!


----------



## Chris92

Stunning....:flrt:


----------



## hotmanrules

Amazing!


----------



## Roseanna

:flrt:word's cannot describe how beautiful i believe that snake is:flrt:


----------



## paulfrid

stunning snake, amazing photography


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG

Stunning snake and a cracking shot G. Take it the Euro lot are asleep?


----------



## fatbloke

Dam that's so stunning :2thumb:


----------



## hotmanrules

bush vipers what a stunning snake.nice pic too pal.


----------



## Naturally Wild

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> Stunning snake and a cracking shot G. Take it the Euro lot are asleep?


They have been partly sleeping for two weeks.

Full sleep from this wekend!


----------



## BigRoj

Man that is stunning:flrt:. If only...... But dwa is never gona happen in my house


----------



## hotmanrules

have you had enjoy at breeding them or do you have just the one buddy?devo would like a pair or a trio:flrt:


----------



## snakeskingdom

That is one cool looking snake :2thumb:


----------



## Naturally Wild

hotmanrules said:


> have you had enjoy at breeding them or do you have just the one buddy?devo would like a pair or a trio:flrt:


I have a pair:2thumb:


----------



## AJ76

Naturally Wild said:


> I have a pair:2thumb:


A very small pair with warts and white hairs on them.:gasp:


----------

